# Come talk about your angels



## tcinks

I don't know about the rest of you, but sometimes it's hard to talk to people "in real life" about what I'm going through. Most of my family and friends have never dealt with miscarriage/stillbirth and don't know what to say or do. I have always found this site very helpful, meeting other women with similar experiences and heartbreak. I think it's helpful to be able to talk about my little ones...especially when due dates or anniversaries come around, or talk about how I'm feeling...to vent and just get things off my chest. So I figure some other ladies might feel the same way. :) Let's support each other.


----------



## tcinks

This week has been rough. Af showed up Monday, after I was so sure I was pregnant. Every cycle after my loss just feels like I'm losing my baby all over again :cry: Thankfully AF is almost gone, I can't handle all the emotion.


----------



## Sinclair

I'm sorry for your loss! And sorry that AF showed her ugly head.

But I understand, we're not TTC at all ATM, money wise we can't do it at all and I'm so desperate to have a little girl more often then not. Byt a gut feeling always tells me that will never happen. :( I'm really hoping that any photography I do takes off a little bit to help my husband. v.v

Baby dust to you! Hope you get your little bean soon.


----------



## sil

Hi tcinks,
i haven't had a 2nd tri loss, but I came across your thread. I don't know if you remember me from right after your first loss, but I remember you and I just wanted to pop in and say I'm so sorry you have now gone through a second. While I may not understand a 2nd tri loss, I just wanted to send a quick note of sympathy and support.

(Edit to add: Annnnnd I just noticed you are pregnant again, congrats!!! I hope you have a happy, healthy pregnancy)


----------



## laura_2010

Hi So sorry for your loss - Im now pregnant after my loss at 23 weeks she had a rare Tri 16 which was unknown until after she was Born.. I did know there may be something wrong with her at 20 weeks but unsure at the time.
I found it so hard as I was in hospital for 2 weeks before we lossed her but the whole thing was hard.
I was blessed to get pregnant again and this baby is fine and has no problems but still isnt easy getting to 21 weeks.
Hear if you need a chat and all the best for you, I lost my little one May last year and found out I was pregnant Dec 2015.
xxxxx


----------

